# p. saulosi tank



## lavaman1967 (Mar 18, 2017)

So due to the size of my aquarium (30 g.), I decided to go with the pseudotropheous saulosi cichlid, and I think I'll be happy. I'm in the process of cycling my tank now (what a pain).

Anyways, does anyone know approx how many of these cichlids I should add in my tank without it becoming too over-crowded? They are dwarf mbuna, so I think I can get away with a decent colony, maybe 2 males and 5 or 6 females? I've added plenty of rocks and sand substrate, so I think adding that many saulosi's would be fair but I'm not sure.

Anyone with suggestions/comments/?

Thanks! Love this site.

Derek in Utah


----------



## lavaman1967 (Mar 18, 2017)

My second question is: how many GPH does my bio-wheel 200 filter give out? and what is recommended GPH for a 30 gal tank? (in case anyone knows off hand- thanks!)


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Shoot for 7x - 10x turnover per hour, so 210-300 gph


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

The gph of the biowheel 200 is...200!


----------



## lavaman1967 (Mar 18, 2017)

Dimensions: 30" long x 12" wide x 18" deep

Thanks DutchAJ! 200 GPH sufficient for that size tank? I'm assuming so.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, 200gph is a little on the low side, but do-able. That is not a very big tank, even for dwarf Mbunas.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

specs i saw on the marineland 200 biowheel is
100 gph, for up to 20 gallon tank


----------



## Machismo (Feb 24, 2016)

lavaman1967 said:


> So due to the size of my aquarium (30 g.), I decided to go with the pseudotropheous saulosi cichlid, and I think I'll be happy. *I'm in the process of cycling my tank now (what a pain).*
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know approx how many of these cichlids I should add in my tank without it becoming too over-crowded? They are dwarf mbuna, so I think I can get away with a decent colony, maybe 2 males and 5 or 6 females? I've added plenty of rocks and sand substrate, so I think adding that many saulosi's would be fair but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


If you know someone that has a clean established Tank, perhaps you could put your Wheel in it for a couple weeks to help seed it with BB.Some Floss out of the Filter would help greatly as well.


----------



## lavaman1967 (Mar 18, 2017)

haha thanks Tyler!! You da man!!


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

SportDog said:


> specs i saw on the marineland 200 biowheel is
> 100 gph, for up to 20 gallon tank


https://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Pengu ... B0009IODZG

A quick google check came back with a couple sites stating 200gph, I would check the box if you still have it.


----------



## lavaman1967 (Mar 18, 2017)

Tank is almost cycled (waiting for the Nitrites to drop). Excited about stocking with the Saulosi's: 2 males and 6 females. I hear they are fast breeders, is this true? If so, I will have to get a bigger tank!


----------



## Machismo (Feb 24, 2016)

This article says they breed like Rabbits. I also read that they are an Endangered Species.

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/pa ... aulosi.htm


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

They will eat their own fry, so it's unlikely in a tank that size that you'll have too many survivors.

Also, I'm not sure 2 males is going to be stable in a small tank like that. The dominant will brutalize the weaker. You're probably better off with either a single male, or multiples.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I would do one male in a tank of that size. If you are going to use a hang on the back filter, I would go with something comparable to an aquaclear 110. Yes, they bred like rabbits.


----------



## lavaman1967 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Tank is cycled!* Big thanks to my buddy Tyler helping me out.
PH 8.2, Water Temp 80 degrees, Zero Ammonia, Zero Nitrites, 10 Nitrates. Been doing a 20% water change every other day. Looks like it's ready to go. 
Added some fiddler crabs to keep the kiddos entertained, and getting an order of 6 Saulosi's Juv's tomorrow- hoping at least 4 are female. Expensive little guys! I'll add a pic when they arrive. Thanks all!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Congrats.

I've raised a couple hundred of this species before selling them all off. They tend to run heavy on the males. For your tank, I would have started with at least 10, and removed problem males. I just got some more recently, after not having them for about 2 years. I bought 20. I'm hoping for 10 females, but if I end up with 8 I'll be satisfied.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Be careful with the crabs. They will try/succeed to eat the cichlids until they molt. And then the cichlids will eat the crabs.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

lavaman1967 said:


> *Tank is cycled!* Big thanks to my buddy Tyler helping me out.
> PH 8.2, Water Temp 80 degrees, Zero Ammonia, Zero Nitrites, 10 Nitrates. Been doing a 20% water change every other day. Looks like it's ready to go.
> Added some fiddler crabs to keep the kiddos entertained, and getting an order of 6 Saulosi's Juv's tomorrow- hoping at least 4 are female. Expensive little guys! I'll add a pic when they arrive. Thanks all!


I would drop the temp a little after getting the Saulosi (78 is good). 
Yes, Saulosi are expensive because they at endangered, but they are great breeders. I have a holding female every 3 weeks, but do not have any room for fry, so I just let the mother spit in the tank. So far, no survivors.

PS--I do not think Fiddler Crabs are fully aquatic. I think they eat and need a "dry" area.


----------



## lavaman1967 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah those crabs are great climbers, they often climb up the filter vent until they reach air. I didn't know they will try to catch and eat the cichlids...I probably should get rid of them. 
On that note, the Saulosi's were delivered today- 6 healthy juvs. Looking for more if anyone has any they want to part with. 
I will try to post pics on here (hopefully).


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Posting pics-

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=255437


----------



## lavaman1967 (Mar 18, 2017)

Update: the little crabs are outta here! Didn't want to risk them catching and eating one of my sauosi's. Thankfully the store took them back and refunded me. 
The juvies are thriving and love the Spirulina pellets (Omega One). One of them is actually doing a little mating dance with some of the others. Can't believe they're mature enough already to do that @ 1.5" long.

The Limestone Rocks look really cool in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They could be mature enough to spawn, but mbuna also display that behavior from the day they are spit.


----------



## lavaman1967 (Mar 18, 2017)

The colors are starting to come in, even now two days after being delivered. Can definitely tell there is some blueish color there along with some black on the dorsal and pectoral fins. Pretty exciting. From what I can tell, I have at least two males out of the six. I need to pickup some females from somewhere to help the ratio.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

I was going to say ..Fiddler crabs with Mbuna?? lol


----------



## spacetiger110 (Apr 23, 2017)

Machismo said:


> This article says they breed like Rabbits. I also read that they are an Endangered Species.
> 
> http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/pa ... aulosi.htm


Yeah. I'm pretty sure it's a CARES fish.


----------

